# Strange radeon display hang



## YuryG (Jul 4, 2021)

Yesterday I've experienced a strange bug with my old Radeon integrated card while watching of a video stream in Firefox.
The screen stopped changing only blinking once in a several seconds black and back to the last picture it was on, sound stopped, even keyboard stopped reacting (although mouse pointer still was able to move).

Luckily power button still worked (although with a lag).

In system log I've got this:

```
Jul  4 00:52:10 94 kernel: drmn0: ring 0 stalled for more than 10000msec
Jul  4 00:52:10 94 kernel: drmn0: GPU lockup (current fence id 0x000000000759b71b last fence id 0x000000000759b82a on ring 0)
Jul  4 00:52:10 94 kernel: drmn0: failed to get a new IB (-11)
Jul  4 00:52:10 94 kernel: [drm:radeon_cs_ib_fill] Failed to get ib !
Jul  4 00:52:10 94 kernel: drmn0: Saved 8665 dwords of commands on ring 0.
Jul  4 00:52:10 94 kernel: drmn0: GPU softreset: 0x00000019
Jul  4 00:52:10 94 kernel: drmn0:   R_008010_GRBM_STATUS      = 0xE57C24E0
Jul  4 00:52:10 94 kernel: drmn0:   R_008014_GRBM_STATUS2     = 0x00111103
Jul  4 00:52:10 94 kernel: drmn0:   R_000E50_SRBM_STATUS      = 0x20002040
Jul  4 00:52:10 94 kernel: drmn0:   R_008674_CP_STALLED_STAT1 = 0x01000000
Jul  4 00:52:10 94 kernel: drmn0:   R_008678_CP_STALLED_STAT2 = 0x00001002
Jul  4 00:52:10 94 kernel: drmn0:   R_00867C_CP_BUSY_STAT     = 0x00028482
Jul  4 00:52:10 94 kernel: drmn0:   R_008680_CP_STAT          = 0x80838645
Jul  4 00:52:10 94 kernel: drmn0:   R_00D034_DMA_STATUS_REG   = 0x44C83D57
Jul  4 00:52:10 94 kernel: drmn0: R_008020_GRBM_SOFT_RESET=0x00007FEF
Jul  4 00:52:10 94 kernel: drmn0: SRBM_SOFT_RESET=0x00000100
Jul  4 00:52:10 94 kernel: drmn0:   R_008010_GRBM_STATUS      = 0xA0003030
Jul  4 00:52:10 94 kernel: drmn0:   R_008014_GRBM_STATUS2     = 0x00000003
Jul  4 00:52:10 94 kernel: drmn0:   R_000E50_SRBM_STATUS      = 0x2000A040
Jul  4 00:52:10 94 kernel: drmn0:   R_008674_CP_STALLED_STAT1 = 0x00000000
Jul  4 00:52:10 94 kernel: drmn0:   R_008678_CP_STALLED_STAT2 = 0x00000000
Jul  4 00:52:10 94 kernel: drmn0:   R_00867C_CP_BUSY_STAT     = 0x00000000
Jul  4 00:52:10 94 kernel: drmn0:   R_008680_CP_STAT          = 0x80100000
Jul  4 00:52:10 94 kernel: drmn0:   R_00D034_DMA_STATUS_REG   = 0x44C83D57
Jul  4 00:52:10 94 kernel: drmn0: GPU reset succeeded, trying to resume
Jul  4 00:52:10 94 kernel: [drm] PCIE GART of 512M enabled (table at 0x00000000C0040000).
Jul  4 00:52:10 94 kernel: drmn0: WB enabled
Jul  4 00:52:10 94 kernel: drmn0: fence driver on ring 0 use gpu addr 0x00000000a0000c00 and cpu addr 0x0xfffff8000795fc00
Jul  4 00:52:11 94 kernel: [drm:r600_ring_test] radeon: ring 0 test failed (scratch(0x8504)=0xCAFEDEAD)
Jul  4 00:52:11 94 kernel: [drm:r600_resume] r600 startup failed on resume
Jul  4 00:52:21 94 kernel: drmn0: ring 0 stalled for more than 10131msec
Jul  4 00:52:21 94 kernel: drmn0: GPU lockup (current fence id 0x000000000759b71b last fence id 0x000000000759b82a on ring 0)
Jul  4 00:52:21 94 kernel: drmn0: Saved 81529 dwords of commands on ring 0.
Jul  4 00:52:21 94 kernel: drmn0: GPU softreset: 0x00000008
Jul  4 00:52:21 94 kernel: drmn0:   R_008010_GRBM_STATUS      = 0xA0003030
Jul  4 00:52:21 94 kernel: drmn0:   R_008014_GRBM_STATUS2     = 0x00000003
Jul  4 00:52:21 94 kernel: drmn0:   R_000E50_SRBM_STATUS      = 0x20002040
Jul  4 00:52:21 94 kernel: drmn0:   R_008674_CP_STALLED_STAT1 = 0x00000000
Jul  4 00:52:21 94 kernel: drmn0:   R_008678_CP_STALLED_STAT2 = 0x00000000
Jul  4 00:52:21 94 kernel: drmn0:   R_00867C_CP_BUSY_STAT     = 0x00000802
Jul  4 00:52:21 94 kernel: drmn0:   R_008680_CP_STAT          = 0x800000C1
Jul  4 00:52:21 94 kernel: drmn0:   R_00D034_DMA_STATUS_REG   = 0x44C83D57
Jul  4 00:52:21 94 kernel: drmn0: R_008020_GRBM_SOFT_RESET=0x00004001
Jul  4 00:52:21 94 kernel: drmn0: SRBM_SOFT_RESET=0x00000100
Jul  4 00:52:21 94 kernel: drmn0:   R_008010_GRBM_STATUS      = 0xA0003030
Jul  4 00:52:21 94 kernel: drmn0:   R_008014_GRBM_STATUS2     = 0x00000003
Jul  4 00:52:21 94 kernel: drmn0:   R_000E50_SRBM_STATUS      = 0x2000A040
Jul  4 00:52:21 94 kernel: drmn0:   R_008674_CP_STALLED_STAT1 = 0x00000000
Jul  4 00:52:21 94 kernel: drmn0:   R_008678_CP_STALLED_STAT2 = 0x00000000
Jul  4 00:52:21 94 kernel: drmn0:   R_00867C_CP_BUSY_STAT     = 0x00000000
Jul  4 00:52:21 94 kernel: drmn0:   R_008680_CP_STAT          = 0x80100000
Jul  4 00:52:21 94 kernel: drmn0:   R_00D034_DMA_STATUS_REG   = 0x44C83D57
Jul  4 00:52:21 94 kernel: drmn0: GPU reset succeeded, trying to resume
Jul  4 00:52:21 94 kernel: [drm] PCIE GART of 512M enabled (table at 0x00000000C0040000).
Jul  4 00:52:21 94 kernel: drmn0: WB enabled
...
```

And an excerpt from system boot log:

```
[drm] radeon kernel modesetting enabled.
drmn0: <drmn> on vgapci0
vgapci0: child drmn0 requested pci_enable_io
vgapci0: child drmn0 requested pci_enable_io
[drm] initializing kernel modesetting (RS780 0x1002:0x9616 0x1043:0x8388 0x00).
[drm:radeon_device_init] Unable to find PCI I/O BAR
[drm:radeon_atombios_init] Unable to find PCI I/O BAR; using MMIO for ATOM IIO
ATOM BIOS: B27722_RS780C
drmn0: VRAM: 256M 0x00000000C0000000 - 0x00000000CFFFFFFF (256M used)
drmn0: GTT: 512M 0x00000000A0000000 - 0x00000000BFFFFFFF
Successfully added WC MTRR for [0xd0000000-0xdfffffff]: 0; <6>[drm] Detected VRA
M RAM=256M, BAR=256M
[drm] RAM width 32bits DDR
[TTM] Zone  kernel: Available graphics memory: 8238614 kiB
[TTM] Zone   dma32: Available graphics memory: 2097152 kiB
[TTM] Initializing pool allocator
[drm] radeon: 256M of VRAM memory ready
[drm] radeon: 512M of GTT memory ready.
[drm] Loading RS780 Microcode
radeon/RS780_pfp.bin: could not load firmware image, error 2
drmn0: fail (0) to get firmware image with name: radeon/RS780_pfp.bin
drmn0: successfully loaded firmware image with mapped name: radeon_RS780_pfp_bin
radeon/RS780_me.bin: could not load firmware image, error 2
drmn0: fail (0) to get firmware image with name: radeon/RS780_me.bin
drmn0: successfully loaded firmware image with mapped name: radeon_RS780_me_bin
radeon/R600_rlc.bin: could not load firmware image, error 2
drmn0: fail (0) to get firmware image with name: radeon/R600_rlc.bin
drmn0: successfully loaded firmware image with mapped name: radeon_R600_rlc_bin
[drm] radeon: power management initialized
[drm] GART: num cpu pages 131072, num gpu pages 131072
[drm] PCIE GART of 512M enabled (table at 0x00000000C0040000).
drmn0: WB enabled
drmn0: fence driver on ring 0 use gpu addr 0x00000000a0000c00 and cpu addr 0x0xfffff8000794cc00
[drm] Supports vblank timestamp caching Rev 2 (21.10.2013).
[drm] Driver supports precise vblank timestamp query.
drmn0: radeon: MSI limited to 32-bit
[drm] radeon: irq initialized.
[drm] ring test on 0 succeeded in 1 usecs
[drm] ib test on ring 0 succeeded in 0 usecs
[drm] Connector VGA-1: get mode from tunables:
[drm]   - kern.vt.fb.modes.VGA-1
[drm]   - kern.vt.fb.default_mode
[drm] Connector DVI-D-1: get mode from tunables:
[drm]   - kern.vt.fb.modes.DVI-D-1
[drm]   - kern.vt.fb.default_mode
[drm] Radeon Display Connectors
[drm] Connector 0:
[drm]   VGA-1
[drm]   DDC: 0x7e40 0x7e40 0x7e44 0x7e44 0x7e48 0x7e48 0x7e4c 0x7e4c
[drm]   Encoders:
[drm]     CRT1: INTERNAL_KLDSCP_DAC1
[drm] Connector 1:
[drm]   DVI-D-1
[drm]   HPD1
[drm]   DDC: 0x7e50 0x7e50 0x7e54 0x7e54 0x7e58 0x7e58 0x7e5c 0x7e5c
[drm]   Encoders:
[drm]     DFP3: INTERNAL_KLDSCP_LVTMA
[drm] fb mappable at 0xD0141000
[drm] vram apper at 0xD0000000
[drm] size 3145728
[drm] fb depth is 24
[drm]    pitch is 4096
WARNING: Device "fb" is Giant locked and may be deleted before FreeBSD 14.0.
VT: Replacing driver "vga" with new "fb".
start FB_INFO:
type=11 height=768 width=1024 depth=32
cmsize=16 size=3145728
pbase=0xd0141000 vbase=0xfffff800d0141000
name=drmn0 flags=0x0 stride=4096 bpp=32
cmap[0]=0 cmap[1]=7f0000 cmap[2]=7f00 cmap[3]=c4a000
end FB_INFO
drmn0: fb0: radeondrmfb frame buffer device
[drm] Initialized radeon 2.50.0 20080528 for drmn0 on minor 0
```

Is it possible to know what was the error about?
May be there's a place to put this bug report?


----------

